# Gothic 2 DNDR: Stärketränke



## rastaJakob (3. Juni 2005)

*Gothic 2 DNDR: Stärketränke*

Wer kann mir im 5. Kapitel beibringen, Stärketränke zu brauen? Da ich weder Lehrling bei Constantino bin noch Mitglied im Kloster, fallen die beiden Möglichkeiten schon mal weg; und auch bei Riordian, Sagitta und Zuris kann ich sie nicht lernen (nur Geschicklichkeitstränke).
Gibts irgendjemanden, der mir das beibringen kann oder gehts einfach nicht?


rastaJakob


----------



## Dexter (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR: Stärketränke*



			
				rastaJakob am 03.06.2005 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann mir im 5. Kapitel beibringen, Stärketränke zu brauen? Da ich weder Lehrling bei Constantino bin noch Mitglied im Kloster, fallen die beiden Möglichkeiten schon mal weg; und auch bei Riordian, Sagitta und Zuris kann ich sie nicht lernen (nur Geschicklichkeitstränke).
> Gibts irgendjemanden, der mir das beibringen kann oder gehts einfach nicht?
> 
> 
> rastaJakob



soweit ich mich erinnern kann, muss man einen Trank brauen können damit man permanent Tränke erlernen kann.


----------



## assman (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR: Stärketränke*

glaube, das kann man bei Ignaz im Havenvirtel erlernen


----------



## Homerclon (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNDR: Stärketränke*



			
				rastaJakob am 03.06.2005 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann mir im 5. Kapitel beibringen, Stärketränke zu brauen? Da ich weder Lehrling bei Constantino bin noch Mitglied im Kloster, fallen die beiden Möglichkeiten schon mal weg; und auch bei Riordian, Sagitta und Zuris kann ich sie nicht lernen (nur Geschicklichkeitstränke).
> Gibts irgendjemanden, der mir das beibringen kann oder gehts einfach nicht?
> 
> 
> rastaJakob


Lehrer für Stärketrank:
Constantino (Sobald du irgendeinen Trank brauen kannst wird er dich unterrichten)
Vatras (Ab Kapitel 6)

Weitere Vorraussetzung:
"Essenz der Heilung" oder "Mana Essenz" (Das sind die schwächsten Tränke)

Andere Lehrer für Stärketrank gibts nicht.


----------

